# New Media Room



## rmk

Just putting the finishing touches on this room. This dedicated space was the former top half of my 20' tall family room. The new space is approx 3600 cf and is sealed. I have put in room treatments and it is sounding pretty good. 

I'm running Revel speakers, JL subs, Emotiva DMC-1 (Integra 9.8 on order), Sunfire 400/5 amp and Tosh Xa1Moto HD DVR and Pioneer Elite DVD player, Velo SMS-1 . Much tweaking yet to do. 

Here are some pics:
Outside looking in









Back of the room









Front with Plasma









Front with PJ Screen









SMS-1 LF graph


----------



## Sonnie

Hi Robert and welcome to the Shack!

Wow... that is a mighty fine setup you got yourself there... very nice!

That was a very thoughtful way to make use of the extra space.


----------



## Mike P.

That is a classy looking media room. What projector do you have?


----------



## rmk

Thanks fellas, the projector is a Panasonic AE900U.


----------



## thekl0wn

That's a pretty sweet looking setup you have yourself there! :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi rmk, Thats a very nice setup. The center channel speaker is a mean looking beast:teeth:
I love the screen over the plasma idea, very smart.


----------



## rmk

tonyvdb said:


> Hi rmk, Thats a very nice setup. The center channel speaker is a mean looking beast:teeth:
> I love the screen over the plasma idea, very smart.


Thanks, wish I could take credit but someone else did it first. I did not want to HAVE to light control the room and the Plasma lets me view movies/sports lights on, windows open, or go full force HT with the projector. I know there are much better implemented pure HT's but I prefer this multifunction approach. Now if I was Bill Gates and had a 20K sq ft house, bring on the dedicated IMAX theatre.:yes:


----------



## Prof.

Very nice rmk and welcome to the shack...
My only comment is that I think you would get even better results, image wise, with darker walls..Even a darker colour around the front screen would help..


----------



## rmk

Prof. said:


> Very nice rmk and welcome to the shack...
> My only comment is that I think you would get even better results, image wise, with darker walls..Even a darker colour around the front screen would help..


Thanks for the welcome, I have considered this but not being much of a videophile I prefer the trade off of the lighter room vs optimal video quality.


----------



## Scuba Diver

Its a nice clean look. I take it you are more of a audiophile. This room looks like it will handle both very well.


----------



## rmk

Scuba Diver said:


> Its a nice clean look. I take it you are more of a audiophile. This room looks like it will handle both very well.


Thanks, guilty as charged:yes:. I have spent 90% of the HT equipment cost on audio. Just installed new surround speakers this weekend. After a new SSP, video upgrades will be addressed. That will likely cause me to re-paint the room. This never ends but thats not a bad thing.

Here are a couple of pics of the new surrounds (Revel Embrace).


----------



## Scuba Diver

Nice. How does it sound with the new audio upgrades? I bet you never leave the room.


----------



## rmk

Scuba Diver said:


> Nice. How does it sound with the new audio upgrades? I bet you never leave the room.


It is my at home hangout. The new surrounds sound great. I listened to quite a bit of DTS audio yesterday, a football game and a movie last night and have no complaints. Makes me want to add another pair and do 7.1:bigsmile:.


----------



## Big Worm

Wow! Very nice setup! Congrats!


----------



## F1 fan

Very nice equipment and room.I bet those Revels sound great.


----------



## rmk

Many additions since my last post here. The Equipment List and some pictures follow:

Equipment

Video 
- Mitsubishi 4900 projector and Panasonic Plasma (58"). Elite electric tensioned screen (106")

Seating 
- Berkline HT Seats

Audio
- Speakers, LCR = Revel Ulima2 Studio and Voice, Surrounds = Revel I-30 in-wall and Revel Embrace
- Subwoofers 2 JL F112's (front), 2 JL F113's (rear) 
- Sources, Toshiba XA1 HD-DVD, Panasonic BD30 Bluray, Pioneer DVI 59 DVD, Oppo 980
- SSP, Integra DCT 9.8
- Amp, Sunfire TGA 7400
- EQ, Velodyne SMS-1 (LFE EQ)
- Comcast HD DVR

Harmony 980 Remote


----------



## salvasol

Nice!!! ... :T

Now, Where have you been all this time??? :foottap: ... you haven't posted anything :whistling: :bigsmile:


----------



## chas

Looks great...I like the color you chose for the walls. Can we get a shot with the new screen down?


----------



## rmk

Sure but it is with my old speakers and furniture.







[/IMG]


----------



## chas

Thanks. How does the Elite compare to your old screen?


----------



## rmk

So far so good. It has worked perfectly via a 12 volt trigger from the projector. I had to adjust the tension once but that was easy and it is wrinkle free. I can see doing a masking screen and a projector with an anamorphic lens in the future but for now, the Elite/Mits combo produce a really good HD picture IMHO.


----------



## rmk

Interesting to visit this site as I have not been around here much in the last year. Also sobering to realize how many changes I've made in the last 9 months alone. New speakers & subs, projector and screen and as if that wasn't enough, I built out an equipment closet for all the electronics, added room treatments and painted the room. This is a sickness :nerd:

But, the results have been good and I am liking the overall A/V quality more than ever. Here are some current pics of the room.

























Screen shot using new JVC HD-100 (RS2) and Stewart StudioTec 130


----------



## F1 fan

Wow Nice gear and room.


----------



## Prof.

Very nice room and set up..:T


----------



## Fabricator

very interesting evolution. and very nice, indeed.

but. i will say i have 1 issue. your surrounds. they are always to low = to many obstacles between them and the ears. 

what fronts are those ?


----------



## rmk

Fabricator said:


> very interesting evolution. and very nice, indeed.
> 
> but. i will say i have 1 issue. your surrounds. they are always to low = to many obstacles between them and the ears.
> 
> what fronts are those ?


Thank you, it has been a labor of love.

Humm the surrounds are at a minimum 4' off the floor with the tweeters at about 5'. That makes them a good foot and a half above my ears seated (not reclined). In any case my new surrounds will be standing on top of the bass traps pictured at the back of the room so even higher than the in-walls.

The LCR's (and my new surrounds) are JTR's specifically the Triple 12LF model. The surrounds are Triple8 HT's.


----------



## Fabricator

thank you. its nice to look at quality setup's. i bet it sounds fabulous ! i have heard seatons sounds catalysts, they are VERY MUCH like the jtr's. they were behind a large screen. sounded great.

if i may ask. what do/did you do with your old gear ?


----------



## rmk

Fabricator said:


> thank you. its nice to look at quality setup's. i bet it sounds fabulous ! i have heard seatons sounds catalysts, they are VERY MUCH like the jtr's. they were behind a large screen. sounded great.
> 
> if i may ask. what do/did you do with your old gear ?


Thanks, I will get my first listen to the Catalysts in July. I'm hoping I don't like them too much :spend: as my system is sounding great. 

Audiogon has been a reliable way of selling (and buying) AV gear. Other than a huge box of extra cables, I don't keep unused AV gear.


----------



## rmk

This is a great site that I just seem to forget about until I need info:R. I am in the process of selecting an EQ for my new JTR Subs (Captivators) and all roads lead here.

To update this thread, I have added a second Danley TH SPUD and dual JTR Captivator subs, A second row of seats that are on a riser built over the the Danley's. 
Here are some current pics:

The JTR Front End









The Second row hiding the Danley's









And one more of the front









I just had a GTG at my home last week and it was a lot of fun for me and I hope for the 15 or so HT/AV guys that attended. We were very lucky to have Keith Yates and Roger Dressler attend the meet. They are two of the most knowledgable people on the planet regarding audio and acoustics. 

I will be doing this again in the Spring so if any of you are in the Northern California area and are interested in attending PM me and I'll make sure you get an invite.


----------



## Jon Liu

That's a great set up, rmk! I love how clean the system looks!


----------



## rmk

Jon Liu said:


> That's a great set up, rmk! I love how clean the system looks!


Thanks Jon, 

The rooms look is not for everyone but the sound certainly get peoples attention. I gave up on trying to get audiophile speakers to do Home Theater over a year ago and have never looked back.


----------



## bigred7078

whoa! Now thats an awesome home theater!


----------



## speedyr6

Wow, that is a very clean and nice looking system and seating.


----------



## rmk

It's been a while (almost two years) since I posted here. I have upgraded the screen to a 130" Seymour AT (plasma is gone). Replaced the dual Captivator (2010 PR version) to JTR Orbit Shifters (incredible subs) as well as height speakers and a second row of seats. I have no upgrade plans ... 

Here are some pics of the current setup:

New Screen

















New Seats

















Orbit Shifters (on-board 4KW AMP)








Horn Exit









Peak at the behind screen Triple 12 HT LCR's


----------



## Cyberfloatie

Awesome! I'm hoping to do an AT screen someday as well. Would love to hear your thought process on how you selected it and what you think of it now that you have it.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Those JTR's are just awesome Rob!


----------



## rmk

Cyberfloatie said:


> Awesome! I'm hoping to do an AT screen someday as well. Would love to hear your thought process on how you selected it and what you think of it now that you have it.


Thanks, 

I think going with a larger ( I went from 106" diag to 130") AT screen made a very noticeable improvement in both the video and audio. With a larger screen and having dialog anchored in the center of the screen really increases the immersion factor and I notice no loss of video quality from the previous Stewart Studiotek 130 non-AT screen. That and the properly powered, very dynamic JTR's make for an amazing movie experience. As I said, the hobby factor is now diminished as I'm about out of things to upgrade and so have just been enjoying the room. I kind of miss all the planning and tweaking but a mans got to know when to say enough ...  



Dale Rasco said:


> Those JTR's are just awesome Rob!


Thanks Dale, they are exactly what I was looking for in an HT speaker system and continually blow me away with their dynamics.


----------



## TypeA

Amazing system, very serious screen. I know the old saying, "If you have to ask you probably cant afford it" but how much was the screen upgrade?


----------



## rmk

TypeA said:


> Amazing system, very serious screen. I know the old saying, "If you have to ask you probably cant afford it" but how much was the screen upgrade?


The Seymour Center Stage XD acoustically transparent screens are actually very affordable (much less than Stewart). I bought the Fixed Frame 130" diag model for approx $1600 delivered. If you are a DYI'er, you can save $$$ by building your own frame.


----------

